# Post candy mini falke pics



## slickpanther (Dec 10, 2008)

Everybody post pics of candy paint jobs with LOTS of mini flake


----------



## MicrophoneFiend (May 10, 2008)




----------



## slickpanther (Dec 10, 2008)

Cool car but I was hoping to see close-up pics of candy paint with lots of mini flake.


----------



## excalibur (Mar 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by alexg1200_@Nov 18 2009, 11:18 AM~15701486
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I wanna see more of that!


----------



## Duez (Feb 23, 2009)

Look in CandyMan's topic.


----------



## CADDY92480 (Feb 9, 2009)

MY FLEETWOOD I HAD....CANT REALLY SEE BUT IT HAS LOTS......


----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~ (Oct 25, 2007)

I PUT JUS A PINCH OF MINI FLAKE IN THIS :biggrin:


----------



## binky79 (May 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ~KANDY N CHROME~_@Nov 19 2009, 10:27 PM~15722282
> *I PUT JUS A PINCH OF MINI FLAKE IN THIS  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


dont you mean a case not a pinch :worship: 

thats sick


----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~ (Oct 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by binky79_@Nov 19 2009, 10:05 PM~15722735
> *dont you mean a case not a pinch  :worship:
> 
> thats sick
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## OG LIL ABEL (Aug 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ~KANDY N CHROME~_@Nov 19 2009, 10:27 PM~15722282
> *I PUT JUS A PINCH OF MINI FLAKE IN THIS  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## fleezie84 (Dec 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ~KANDY N CHROME~_@Nov 19 2009, 10:27 PM~15722282
> *I PUT JUS A PINCH OF MINI FLAKE IN THIS  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Thats real nice, you got any pics if the full job ??


----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~ (Oct 25, 2007)

HERES THE REST OF THE CAR



















ADDED NEW PATTERNS TO THE SIDES

THIS IS THE BEFORE











THIS PIC WAS TOOKIN LAST NIGHT


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

Silver Base with both Big Flake and Mini Flake I think don't remember, Shot HoK Tangerine Kandy over it










Finished Product!!! :biggrin:


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

quarter jar of mini flake









before kandy


----------



## CAPRICHOSO86 (Feb 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ~KANDY N CHROME~_@Nov 20 2009, 08:49 AM~15725351
> *HERES THE REST OF THE CAR
> 
> 
> ...


THAT RIGHT THERE IS MR DEEP POCKETS :0


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by ~KANDY N CHROME~_@Nov 20 2009, 09:49 AM~15725351
> *HERES THE REST OF THE CAR
> 
> 
> ...



Are you using different size flakes in this job? The dark blue pattern going down the body line of the hood looks like it is crunching harder than the other patterns. :dunno:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ~KANDY N CHROME~_@Nov 20 2009, 11:49 AM~15725351
> *HERES THE REST OF THE CAR
> 
> 
> ...


THIS PIC WAS TOOKIN LAST NIGHT










i like the changes,real nice :thumbsup:


----------



## monte79 (Feb 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ~KANDY N CHROME~_@Nov 19 2009, 10:27 PM~15722282
> *I PUT JUS A PINCH OF MINI FLAKE IN THIS  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~ (Oct 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Dec 9 2009, 10:17 AM~15924988
> *Are you using different size flakes in this job?  The dark blue pattern going down the body line of the hood looks like it is crunching harder than the other patterns.  :dunno:
> *


I USED TWO DIFFERENT TYPES OF FLAKES..HOKS F22 ROYAL BLUE AND MF02 SILVER MINI FLAKE OVER THE ORION SILVER FOR THE PATTERNS..... IT ALL CRUNCHESS IN THE SUN N STREET LIGHTS. :biggrin:


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by ~KANDY N CHROME~_@Dec 11 2009, 11:46 PM~15955899
> *I  USED TWO DIFFERENT TYPES OF FLAKES..HOKS F22 ROYAL BLUE AND MF02 SILVER MINI FLAKE OVER THE ORION SILVER FOR THE PATTERNS.....  IT ALL CRUNCHESS IN THE SUN N STREET LIGHTS.  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



Very good stuff! :thumbsup: So the HOKD F22 royal blue you used is showing straight with no candy over it on the car?


----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~ (Oct 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Dec 15 2009, 01:57 PM~15990189
> *Very good stuff!  :thumbsup:  So the HOKD F22 royal blue you used is showing straight with no candy over it on the car?
> *



STR8 :biggrin:


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

Good info...thanks! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~ (Oct 25, 2007)

ttt 4 mini flake :biggrin:


----------



## kaddyman (Aug 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ~KANDY N CHROME~_@Mar 29 2010, 12:21 AM~17030208
> *ttt 4 mini flake  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: sick!!!!


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by excalibur_@Nov 18 2009, 09:31 PM~15710431
> *I wanna see more of that!
> *


heres more.....

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## HU$TLER IV LIFE (Nov 4, 2009)

My first Kandy paint job. Gold mini flake and lime gold kandy on top


----------



## 74_Glass (Apr 5, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ~KANDY N CHROME~_@Mar 28 2010, 11:21 PM~17030208
> *ttt 4 mini flake  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


hell yea nice way to get the flake to show!! :thumbsup:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HU$TLER 4 LIFE_@Apr 5 2010, 04:36 PM~17104572
> *
> 
> 
> ...


   nice


----------



## martinez7990 (Feb 12, 2010)

Looking so nice.I wanna see more of that!
______________________________________
Baby Monitor


----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~ (Oct 25, 2007)




----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by martinez7990_@Apr 5 2010, 06:32 PM~17105917
> *Looking so nice.I wanna see more of that!
> ______________________________________
> Baby Monitor
> *


 :uh:


----------



## drew-barry-86 (Mar 28, 2007)

TTT


----------

